# Contador de 0 a 15 con 74191



## evanquiros (Feb 25, 2008)

Muy buenas tardes, soy nuevo en los foros... pero alguien me podría ayudar a realizar un contador de 4 bit para representarlo en 2 display de 7 segmentos. Ya tengo todo cableado y en el momento de iniciar el conteo, solo un display me lo hace; es decir cuando llega a 9 debería pasar a 0 y en el otro display mostrar un 1; así hasta llegar al número 15. Todo esto es alimentado por un LMS555 conectado a 4 flip flop 7473 y estos a las 74191. Pero sigo en la mala...

Por favor si me pueden ayudar...


----------



## aguevara (Feb 25, 2008)

No necesitas los 7473, el contador lo quieres de 0 a 15 0 de 15 a cero, es decir ascendente o descendente, mañana  (26 Feb) te mando un diagrama de como lo implementes saludos


----------



## evanquiros (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola amigo, lo que pasa es que mi diseño necesita tener los flip flops que te digo y sip.... la cuenta es de 0 a 15 o de 15 a 0. Pero me ayudaría muchísimo tu diagrama. Mil gracias.


----------



## aguevara (Feb 26, 2008)

Para que rayos quieres o necesitas unos flip flops en un contador, si el contador internamente tiene 4 tipo JK ?


----------



## rondario (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola evanquiros...

Yo tambien soy nuevo en el foro y tambien comparto la opinion que te hace aquevara, no necesitas de la compuerta 7473, ya que la 74191, pacticamente tiene internamente 4 compuertas 7473. Yo creo que estas confundido en tu diseño, por que el contador de 0 a 15 lo puedes hacer solo con la 74191.. O es que estas armando algun diseño mas complejo, y primero quieres sacar la parte del conteo? De igual manera esperemos al diseño que aquevara, te va a enviar.


----------



## evanquiros (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola compañeros... efectivamente como dice el compañero rondario... es un diseño más complejo... y solo me hace falta la parte del contador... Es decir... tengo que diseñar un circuito de transmisión remota... con 4 bits... que me encienda 16 leds de una forma automática y manual. El 555 luego de generar los pulsos debe pasar por unos flip flop JK y de ahí a los leds y al circuito contador. Los leds deben encender en secuencia. y en los display debe aparecer los número de 0 a 15 de esa secuencia. Además cada vez que se completen los 4 bits se debe generar un carry y representarlo en otro display. En resumen es una palabra conformada por 4 bits y un contador de cada vez que haya una palabra completa.


----------



## rondario (Feb 26, 2008)

Evanquiros..

Revisando algunos post que estan en este foro, fijate que hay uno donde representan contadores y explican como hacer el tema del conteo hasta un numero especifico (reset).

aqui te dejo el link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-25-a-1299/
espero te sirva..


----------



## evanquiros (Feb 26, 2008)

Gracias muchachos.... me han dado buenas ideas... pero me podrían ayudar enormemente si tienen el diagrama con la 74191.


----------



## aguevara (Feb 26, 2008)

Bueno lo prometido es deuda y aqui te anexo el diagrama del contador de 0 a 15 con el 74191 espero te ayude, y por otro lado creo deberias leer lo que en este foro se ha publicado sobre contadores para que comprendas mas sobre ellos.
Si tienes alguna duda pregunta con confianza.

Saludos


----------



## evanquiros (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola amigo aquevara... monté tu diseño...  aparte al complemento que les he comentado... y en el momento de realizar el conteo... en el primer display muestra todos los número posibles... es decir del 9 no regresa al cero sino que muestra los símbolos que identifican al 10, 11, 12.. y necesito que me muestre estos valores correctos en los 2 display... se que el pin 4 del 74191 es un contador de 10 pulsos... pero nada... no me funciona bien....


----------



## aguevara (Feb 27, 2008)

Bueno, creo que hay una confusion de mi parte, si en verdad es el 74191 el cto. que te envie debe funcionar, ahora la confucion que se me genera es cuando dices que el pin 4 del 74191 es un contador de 10 pulsos (?) , el pin 4 del 74191 es el pin de habilitacion del circuito. 
A lo mejor no estamos hablando del mismo chip, te envio el datasheet del 74191 para que verifiques y responde rapido por favor.


----------



## evanquiros (Feb 27, 2008)

Si amigo aquevara... es el mismo cto... pero no me funciona... de verdad que lo conecté como me dijiste... y nada... no realiza el conteo correcto además tuve que desconectar los pines 11 (load) porque no me mostraba nada en el display... tan pronto los desconecté comenzó a correr los números en el display...  Disculpa tanta molestia... pero creo qeu ya estoy apunto que me funcione y me falta algún detallito..


----------



## aguevara (Feb 27, 2008)

Aqui hay algo extraño, dices que al desconectar el pin de LOAD el cto funciona... bien y a que nivel la dejaste? alto? bajo? 
Si observas la pagina 2 de la hoja de datos cuando el pin 11 se mantiene en alto el contador realiza su funcion y cuando es bajo carga el valor presente en las entradas A,B,C y D.
Ahora si revisas el cto que te envie... eso justamente se esta haciendo el pin 11 se mantiene en alto hasta que no suceda una de las dos condiciones a) que el contador de unidades llegue a 6 por lo que el pin 11 del contador de unidades ira de 1 a 0 y posteriormente cuando el 0 presente en las entradas ABCD se cargue el pin 11 regresa a 1.
B) cuando se alcanze la cuenta de 16 se repite el proceso pero para ambos contadores.

Por que no intentas poner una resistencia de Pullup en los pines 11 es decir deja el cto tal como te lo envie solo conecta una resistencia de quiza 1K desde el pin 11 de cada CTO hacia V+.

Otra cosa, asegura el nivel de voltaje de tu fuente de alimentacion y coloca capacitores de desacoplamiento entre los pines 16 y 8 de cada 74191 de digamos 0.1uF

Ultimas preguntas: Cuando desconectaste el pin 11 dices que el cto trabajo, pero realizo el conteo correcto es decir 1,2,3,4,5 etc sin brincar posiciones?

Por ultimo a que frecuencia le envias los pulsos de CLK ?

Saludos


----------



## aguevara (Feb 27, 2008)

Sabes, podria ser mejor si me envias un esquema del sistema total que tienes (incluyendo los 7473), el como lo tienes conectado y lo reviso, asi te indico donde podria estar el fallo.

Saludos


----------



## Angelic (Dic 3, 2010)

Hola!

¿Ya no se supo si quedó el circuito?, discúlpenme por revivir el tema... pero ahora soy yo el que necesita este circuito.

Además en el dibujo los decodificadores de 7 pines no viene que patitas se requieren a diferencia de en el 191 donde sí dice.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 3, 2010)

Hola Angelic

Las patitas de los decodificadores no vienen porque depende del Display que utilizas. En sus hojas de datos vienen señaladas de acuerdo a los segmentos que salen por ellas. Así mismo, los Display’s requieren de una resistencia limitadora que se calcula de acuerdo a las características de este.

Analiza el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta; nota que no tiene las resistencias mencionadas pues se calculan......
Los números de las patitas del Display de seguro no van a coincidir con las del Display que pretendas utilizar.

Este contador cuenta en forma ascendente y descendente de 00 a 15 cíclicamente.
Espero te ayude a desarrollar tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

